# Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Year Ad



## yodie (May 28, 2014)

How sad!!
We have to constantly pray for our leaders and pray for ourselves. 

*Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Year Adulterous Relationship with a Woman by the name of Mrs. Mundi Griffin; She Admits the Adulterous Relationship as well, but Blasts Pastor Jenkins for Lying About her Extorting him from the Pulpit to Save his Reputation
*

http://www.blackchristiannews.com/2...he-admits-the-adulterous-relationship-as-wel/

(You have to click on the link to see the text messages)


(Pastor Charles Jenkins is one of the most talented young preachers we have seen come along in a long time. It is our prayer that he and his family get healed and get the help that they need. Unfortunately, this situation is so damaging all the way around that it is our prayer he is strongly considering resigning or at least taking a long sabbatical so he and his wife can get the healing and help that they need. It is our prayer and hope that he has the class not to do what so many preachers caught in bad situations like this do, and that is, to plough ahead like nothing has happened. It would not benefit him, his wife, his children, the church there, or the body of Christ. After much deliberation, BCNN1 is only reporting this to be fair and balanced to all parties involved, to warn the body of Christ to “be sure your sins will find you out” so don’t get involved in evil situations in the first place, and to encourage the body of Christ not to sit and laugh with the world, but to sit and pray for the saints who have stumbled and fallen, to help pick them up, and to pray for the world “for they know not what they do.”)

According to a blog post published by a former member of Fellowship Chicago, Rae Lewis-Thornton, Pastor Charles Jenkins, who has been embroiled in a scandal involving a naked picture of him being posted online, confessed to his church that he had been involved in an 8-year affair with a woman by the name of Mrs. Mundi Griffin. It is reported that Jenkins made the confession with his wife, Tara Jenkins, by his side on Easter Sunday, April 20, 2014.

Mundi Griffin
Mundi Griffin
Jenkins said that “he had already asked his wife for forgiveness and was now appealing to the church” to do the same. According to the report by Rae Lewis-Thornton, a former church member, Jenkins allegedly named the woman involved in the affair — Mrs. Mundi Griffin (a Chicago businesswoman) — and claimed that she was now extorting him. Mrs. Mundi Griffin, however, denies extorting Rev. Charles Jenkins, and calls him a “liar”. She further told him in a text message, “for you to fabricate a story to defend your reputation and publicize it is irresponsible and disgusting. I have kept our affair a secret even beyond my departure. But you elect to wrongfully defame me across your pulpit.”

While the affair was going on, Mrs. Griffin (who had been married for a year) worked for Fellowship Chicago (then known as Fellowship Missionary Baptist Church) and was paid a salary of $106,000. Jenkins allegedly fired two other church officials in order to hire Griffin and be able to pay her the six-figure salary. Griffin, who joined the church in 2004, left the church after five years, however, she said the affair continued for three years after that.

In her post, Thornton said that she knows Mrs. Griffin personally and interviewed her about the affair. In the interview, Griffin states that Pastor Jenkins had promised to leave his wife for her. Griffin said their relationship “ended on peaceful terms” and that “there was nothing to talk about publicly.”

When the picture of Charles Jenkins appeared on the Obnoxious Blog a few weeks ago, Griffin received a series of text messages from Jenkins in which he accused her of releasing the photo, said he “wanted it to end,” and asked “what will it take to end this.” Those text messages, as posted by Rae Lewis-Thornton, are below:


----------



## LiftedUp (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

I clicked the link.  Absolutely disgusting!  I think that she should step down and serve the church in other ways.   My prayers and best wishes are with his wife and children.  This is my worst nightmare.


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

Never heard of this man until now.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love (May 28, 2014)

Chile...I can't with this foolishness today..


----------



## GodsPromises (May 28, 2014)

He songs " My God is Awesome" QUOTE="Shimmie;20131543"]Never heard of this man until now.   [/QUOTE]


----------



## yodie (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

I love his song "Awesome." 

Are we wrong to expect more of pastors/ministers?


----------



## yodie (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

I wonder if Pastor Jenkins came clean out of true repentance or because of the extortion?? 
UGH!!


----------



## Rsgal (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

Last week this was circulating around those who know Mundi.

http://shadybehavior.blogspot.com/2014/05/its-cloudy-shady-mundi-in-chi-town.html


----------



## HoneyCurlz (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

2 words....NOT surprised.

I'll share a little about why I said this...several years back, I was in a jewelry store and saw him. Let me tell you, this man was checking me out so badly and finally came up to me and was trying all kinds of small talk. erplexed

Come on married man! I mentioned something about my husband and he must have kinda got the hint and slithered on away from me. 

But I always remembered that about my little "run in" with him so this is why this info does not shock me!!


----------



## yodie (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

^^^ why?

Posted before I saw your post.


----------



## HoneyCurlz (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*



yodie said:


> ^^^ why?
> 
> Posted before I saw your post.



Oh, ok..I thought you were asking me why he did it! lol

I was about to say, I do not know. 

But all this time, everything time I see something featuring him, I wondered if he was just a flat out cheater on this wife based on how I perceived him that day and sure enough...now this. 

How sad but very easy for me to believe.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

They need to quit praying that he'll step down and fire him.

That man let go of 2 employees to pay his jumpoff over a hun'ned thousand for I'm guessing doing a whole lot of nothing.  That on it's own should be reason enough to have already start interviewing replacements.   

8 years of standing on a pulpit telling folks to do right when he knew he was doing wrong.


----------



## yodie (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

I agree he needs to step down.


----------



## Shimmie (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*



Shimmie said:


> Never heard of this man until now.


 


GodsPromises said:


> He songs " My God is Awesome"


 
 Thanks GodsPromises 

 I also apologize to you yodie if my response had a cryptic tone.  I was in transit when I responded and typing from my phone.     

 I'm also ashamed to admit that I had no clue as to who/whom this man is.  I appreciate each of you for sharing with me.   And yes, I will pray for his family, him as well.   

 He cannot be permitted to continue in Ministry as a leader but as one in repentance and under guidance and strict counsel.


----------



## yodie (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

Shimmie, No worries. I took no offense to anything you said.


----------



## JaneBond007 (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

He's asked his wife forgiveness but it'll take twice the amount of time they've been married for her to trust him again.  Good luck.  Apologizing is not going to be a quick fix.


----------



## momi (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

Why he still has any members is beyond me.  Their continued support makes them just as culpable in my opinion. 

Shimmie you know him - he sings that song.... *Awesome* that is played to it's death on the radio.


----------



## mensa (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

You mean the song that says, Our God Is Awesome 
He can move mountains...? 

No, not him!!!!!


----------



## Loving (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

^^ I can't believe it either


----------



## yodie (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*



mensa said:


> You mean the song that says, Our God Is Awesome
> He can move mountains...?
> 
> No, not him!!!!!



Yes!!! He's the one.  I love that song.


----------



## Shimmie (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*



momi said:


> Why he still has any members is beyond me.  Their continued support makes them just as culpable in my opinion.
> 
> Shimmie you know him - he sings that song.... *Awesome* that is played to it's death on the radi



Whoa, whoa, whoa..... Can someone post a link to the song... Please?   I'm commuting and typing from my phone.  Thanks so much


----------



## yodie (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DbUZVvA3k4

Shimmie, try it here.


----------



## Shimmie (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*



yodie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DbUZVvA3k4
> 
> Shimmie, try it here.



Oh noooooo no


----------



## Shimmie (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

Yodie, thank you for the link.   You know what came into my thoughts?

God said to Adam:  "how did you know you were naked?"

The answer:  His sin was uncovered 

Those pictures of this Pastor which displayed, uncovered / exposed his sin.

Sexual sin is no joke.  Just look at the consequences of it. The pain it causes others as well as those sinning.  

Be mindful, there is more to become exposed and dethroned.   There will be three homosexuals revealed among them / exposed and it will be a shockwave to many.  God is cleaning house.   The counterfeits will be dethroned.  The Joshua's and Caleb's are arising who will not fall back, nor yield to perdition nor bribery, nor compromise.    For a different spirit they have within  .... The Holy Spirit of God.  

Many of you will be the wife of them... A legion in number of true men of God who will fulfill the order of God's Kingdom here on earth.

Be ready... Be faithful in faith and in prayer.   God has not forsaken the hearts of His daughters who are faithful.    Believe .... for God is God and is fulfilling all that He has promised .    Stand and Believe.

In Jesus' Name.... Amen


----------



## yodie (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

Shimmie, Amen. I receive that.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*



yodie said:


> @Shimmie, Amen. I receive that.



Check this out:   This post from one of our members is so fitting for this thread topic:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=20133571&postcount=1

 I was humbled in more ways than one.


----------



## yodie (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

Shimmie, thanks for sharing.  Jackie's message definitely spoke and in her speaking and this latest scandal with Pastor Jenkins, it just confirms, once again, that God uses whomever he chooses.  Even me with all my flaws and filth.  My spirit bows.  My mouth shuts.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*



yodie said:


> Shimmie, thanks for sharing.  Jackie's message definitely spoke and in her speaking and this latest scandal with Pastor Jenkins, it just confirms, once again, that God uses whomever he chooses.  Even me with all my flaws and filth.  My spirit bows.  My mouth shuts.



Wasn't that an awesome message?   Hey, it shut me down...for a minute.  

Can you imagine that?  Me, Shimmie shut down for a whole, minute.   

I was indeed.


----------



## yodie (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

^^^I know what you mean by shut down.


----------



## Simply_elle (May 30, 2014)

yodie said:


> I love his song "Awesome."  Are we wrong to expect more of pastors/ministers?



YES.

I'm not Christian... But I think everyone has to welcome god in their own way. These Demi gods made of men sickens me. He's JUST a regla old man like you and I. Oh pastor such and such... I'm perplexed because the idol way they're revered, seemed contradictory. I place no credence in any human... To me I just read "Joe regular had an 8 year affair with Suzy Reglaheaux" ...


*Backs out of Christianity forum*


----------



## yodie (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

Simply_elle, thanks for commenting.  I know often times we say such and such is a regular old man like you and I, but really, they're not like you and I.  They are pastors.  I don't put them on pedestals, but I do believe God holds them to a higher level of accountability than he does you or I.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*



Simply_elle said:


> YES.
> 
> I'm not Christian... But I think everyone has to welcome god in their own way. These Demi gods made of men sickens me. He's JUST a regla old man like you and I. Oh pastor such and such... I'm perplexed because the idol way they're revered, seemed contradictory. I place no credence in any human... To me I just read "Joe regular had an 8 year affair with Suzy Reglaheaux" ...
> 
> ...



Simply_elle 

I thanked you because I'm happy you came to visit with us.


----------



## CoilyFields (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

Simply Elle 
It's not (supposed to be) a pedestal (though I have definitely seen people idolize pastors like they do celebrities), its a fact of life that with more authority/honor/position comes more accountability/responsibility/higher moral standard.

Its no different than other jobs in which we feel like the morals of that person need to be at a certain standard to perform the job (no matter how qualified for the actual position they are). School teachers are one example, police officers, the president etc.

I'm not sure if you are aware but in the Bible it calls those in positions of authority to be "blameless" and specifies some characteristics they should have in order to be mature enough to handle people responsibly. Because unfortunately, when they fall, they damage the whole structure they have headed...kind of like a CEO embezzling funds, its more serious than Joe Schmoe stealing money out of the cash register (though both are crimes).


----------



## LiftedUp (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*



Simply_elle said:


> YES.
> 
> I'm not Christian... But I think everyone has to welcome god in their own way. These Demi gods made of men sickens me. He's JUST a regla old man like you and I. Oh pastor such and such... I'm perplexed because the idol way they're revered, seemed contradictory. I place no credence in any human... To me I just read "Joe regular had an 8 year affair with Suzy Reglaheaux" ...
> 
> ...



Please don't back out Simply_elle 

I have to disagree though.  I think that we should expect more from people generally.  However, if you're a pastor, I expect a certain code of conduct that you should abide by i.e  the 10 commandments.  Likewise, if you're a teacher, I expect a certain value system, if you're a police officer I don't expect you to be out and about committing crimes etc.

I do not think that people are idolizing others or viewing them as gods by having certain expectations of them.

If regular Joe had an 8 min affair I would be just as disgusted imo.  I do not buy this "we're all human" shtick that I have been hearing lately especially in regard to cheating and/or abusive men.


----------



## Kutie85 (May 31, 2014)

I currently attend this church right now. I've been struggling with whether or not I want to to continue. First I felt very uncomfortable since I saw my pastor naked on the internet. Then I got over it and on Easter he explained everything and his side of the story. In his version it happened many years ago and his wife forgave him for it a long time ago and he started crying so I felt bad. I found it quite odd that First Lady is who is usually more off to the side is front and center and the start and end of service and they wear color coordinated outfits every week since the scandal broke. He also ordered a this means war fast I guess cause this is an attack on our church. Seems like a pr stunt to me. 

I really like his preaching style but I hate when people put on show. Every week before this he would talk about how bad his First Lady is and how long they have been married and it was the same thing with her my husband this my husband that. Kind of seems like one huge facade. I already left my childhood church cause they were money hungry now this drama at the ship is just too much.


----------



## yodie (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

Kutie85, I understand what you're going through. I was a member @ Bishop McClendon's church in LA when he went thru his scandal. It definitely has an affect on the sheep and leaves you questioning your church home and deciding whether you should look for another. These "scandals" have a rippling effect on the body in so many ways.  It's almost like an illness in a sense.  For example, having the flu might not directly affect my legs or my hips, but at some point they each hurt, or cause me to move slower, or I might not be as productive as I would had I not been sick.  

What you said about pastor saying his wife is bad this, bad that...I'm sure she's always been. He stopped noticing. Sad all the way around.  

Be encouraged. There's calmness after the storm.


----------



## Shimmie (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

@yodie and @Kutie85, there is most definitely 'calmness after the storm'. 

I went through the exact same thing in my former Church of over 18 years. I 'grew' up there from a young Christian. The bigger the Church grew, is when all of the flurry of confusion began. 

I found it interesting how the Lord was 'protecting' me from the subdued comments, ridicule and the gossip that was occurring about the Pastor. I was still 'growing' in my walk as a Christian. God was still preparing me to Minster and He somehow bypassed all of what was going on until one Sunday morning, the Holy Spirit opened my eyes to see everything. 

Gradually, the Lord moved me into another Ministry to worship. I didn't leave in anger, nor fear, neither resentment, I still loved my Pastor and I commend him for all of that he taught me and entrusted me with. I did feel a grieving in my heart; so much gift this man had and now it was lost, and the lost of his beautiful wife and the separation from being a family with his children. 

I was also sad for the season of my life which I treasured was ended. This man was my Pastor; not God, but the man whose gift strengthen me in the Word. Not once did he ever cross the lines with me; not once was I ever disrespected. My children and I grew strong in this Church. I was employed as one of the teachers in our school and I was one of the Ministers; I was head of the Children's Church which God prospered immensely. God indeed developed my gifts in teaching and in Ministry there. We prospered, spirit, soul and body and yes we prospered financially through hard work and the blessings that God placed upon us. 

Then God opened my eyes...it was time. God was moving on in the plans He had for me. I was so busy in the work of the Ministry, I did not 'see', until it was time to move on. 

I learned that when a Pastor is in sin, there are still precious souls that God is protecting in those Churches until they are strong enough to leave and move on to another Ministry to worship. God is protecting their faith in HIM, not the fallen Pastor, but in HIM... God! God was not only protecting me, but using me in the Ministry to continue strengthening and teaching others His Word and His Love and being able to withstand the attacks upon their faith. 

Anyone who is in this situation with a fallen Pastor, please stand strong and do not give up on God. He's not the one who has forsaken you. Far too many people are saying that they 'used to be a Christian' but when the Pastor fell, they stopped believing in God and chose not to remain a Christian. 

We have to remember that God is not the blame for the one who caused the shame.  Why cancel out God when He did not do this?

I find this interesting. We can buy a hair product that not only disappoints, but it also caused an unwanted result with our hair. Yet, we don't shave our heads; No... we simply seek God for a better hair product and......... to heal our hair. 

In the same manner, seek God for a new Church to worship Jesus, remain a Christian, keep your faith in God... alive; for none of us can live without God. Also, forgive the offender...the Pastor, pray for him and those who were hurt and just move on, with Jesus.


----------



## HoneyCurlz (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*



Kutie85 said:


> I currently attend this church right now. I've been struggling with whether or not I want to to continue. First I felt very uncomfortable since I saw my pastor naked on the internet. Then I got over it and on Easter he explained everything and his side of the story. In his version it happened many years ago and his wife forgave him for it a long time ago and he started crying so I felt bad. I found it quite odd that First Lady is who is usually more off to the side is front and center and the start and end of service and they wear color coordinated outfits every week since the scandal broke. He also ordered a this means war fast I guess cause this is an attack on our church. Seems like a pr stunt to me.
> 
> I really like his preaching style but I hate when people put on show. Every week before this he would talk about how bad his First Lady is and how long they have been married and it was the same thing with her my husband this my husband that. Kind of seems like one huge facade. I already left my childhood church cause they were money hungry now this drama at the ship is just too much.



My mother has a friend who also attends this church who told her that Pastor Jenkins was in a wheelchair for a few days because his wife hit him w/her car. 

Did you hear this or was he ever on crutches or anything from what you've seen?

Oh and eta that unless he admits how long the affair took place (wow, 8 long years!) he is still not being honest. 

It also makes you wonder if there were other women (probably married women). erplexed


----------



## LiftedUp (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

Disclaimer:  this is not to pass judgement on anyone in anyway, just a question contributing to the discussion

How do you ladies feel as a wife attending his church or your husband attending his church?  Given the media attention regarding cheating men and the disrespect to marriage on a whole, I am deathly afraid of adultery.  I know that we, as Christians, are not supposed to hold on to fear, but I used the word deathly because I've seen women suffer and die because of their husbands infidelity.  Not from any disease but from "heartbreak" for want of a better word?  My great-aunt (who I was very close to) suffered herself into a cancerous state after her husband divorced her when she was in her late 60s/early 70s and married a younger woman.  I seriously didn't call him uncle anything after that and didn't attend his funeral...


----------



## yodie (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*

I would NOT want to attend this church if I were married.  No judgment, but I wouldn't want to attend as I believe the actions of the pastor affect the congregation.  However, I'm sure some of us are sitting in ministries where there's been infidelity, yet we don't know it.


----------



## momi (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*



Kutie85 said:


> I currently attend this church right now. I've been struggling with whether or not I want to to continue. First I felt very uncomfortable since I saw my pastor naked on the internet. Then I got over it and on Easter he explained everything and his side of the story. In his version it happened many years ago and his wife forgave him for it a long time ago and he started crying so I felt bad. I found it quite odd that First Lady is who is usually more off to the side is front and center and the start and end of service and they wear color coordinated outfits every week since the scandal broke.* He also ordered a this means war fast I guess cause this is an attack on our church. *Seems like a pr stunt to me.
> 
> I really like his preaching style but I hate when people put on show. Every week before this he would talk about how bad his First Lady is and how long they have been married and it was the same thing with her my husband this my husband that. Kind of seems like one huge facade. I already left my childhood church cause they were money hungry now this drama at the ship is just too much.



Wow.  Thanks for your comments - I'd wondered how he and his wife broke the news to the congregation.  

I can imagine that this is a struggle for you, however I will just say that he should at least take an extended hiatus from ministry and only be allowed to return when or if he is released to by the Elders of the church.  This is basic church discipline but unfortunately it is rarely practiced. 

He needs to take time and re-build his reputation with The Lord, his wife, and children.  

As to the bolded:  there is no attack sir - your private parts are sprawled all over the internet.


----------



## mrselle (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*



Shimmie said:


> @yodie and @Kutie85, there is most definitely 'calmness after the storm'.
> 
> I went through the exact same thing in my former Church of over 18 years. I 'grew' up there from a young Christian. The bigger the Church grew, is when all of the flurry of confusion began.
> 
> ...



Shimmie - thank you for sharing this.  Something very similar happened to me.  I was attending a church and was growing in the Lord like never before.  I had a pastor who was breaking down the Word to me in a way that I could understand and I was running to every single service I could get to.  I was a college student who was running to Bible study, midweek worship service and Sunday morning worship service instead of running to the parties and to the club.  And then the stuff hit the fan and the church was scattered.  Fortunately, I left before the truth came out.  I had noticed a few years prior that something wasn't right, so I left.  I left despite the fact that he told the congregation that anyone who left would suffer a spiritual death, then a physical death.  I thank God for protecting my heart and getting me out there, but not before I had a chance to learn and develop in my spiritual gifts.  



LiftedUp said:


> Disclaimer:  this is not to pass judgement on anyone in anyway, just a question contributing to the discussion
> 
> How do you ladies feel as a wife attending his church or your husband attending his church?  Given the media attention regarding cheating men and the disrespect to marriage on a whole, I am deathly afraid of adultery.  I know that we, as Christians, are not supposed to hold on to fear, but I used the word deathly because I've seen women suffer and die because of their husbands infidelity.  Not from any disease but from "heartbreak" for want of a better word?  My great-aunt (who I was very close to) suffered herself into a cancerous state after her husband divorced her when she was in her late 60s/early 70s and married a younger woman.  I seriously didn't call him uncle anything after that and didn't attend his funeral...



I've seen this too.  My grandmother was an alcoholic and no one knew it until a year before she died.  She spent years married to a man who cheated on her and did nothing to hide it.  He would entertain women in his mother's home and when my grandmother would approach her about it her response would be, "Oh, he's just being a man."  So, she started drinking.  She died when she was a very young 46 years old.  Needless to say, the relationship between my grandfather and my dad wasn't a good one and to this day my father still questions why his mother, who was a kind woman, died so young and his father lived to be an old man.  Adultery affects more people than one can imagine.  

To answer your question, I don't think I could continue to attend a church like that.  Pastors and their wives are held to a higher standard and when you see that your pastor has been living a sloppy life behind closed doors that can easily cause others in the congregation to relax their standards for themselves.  All of the sudden its ok to send that text message or take that person to lunch or engage in inappropriate conversations because the pastor did xyz, so what you're doing isn't nearly as bad.  But it all starts somewhere.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Pastor Charles Jenkins Has Reportedly Admitted to his Church that he Had an 8-Yea*



mrselle said:


> @Shimmie - thank you for sharing this. Something very similar happened to me.
> 
> *I** was attending a church and was growing in the Lord like never before. I had a pastor who was breaking down the Word to me in a way that I could understand and I was running to every single service I could get to. *
> 
> ...


 
mrselle... the bolded is 'me', all the way.    I was in Church night and day, literally.     When I became one of the staff and ministers (our Christian school and the Children's Church), we had to be there for 6 a.m. Intercessory prayer.....yes I was up at 4 a.m. each morning and was so glad to do it.   

 Then we'd be there after classes for Bible College, midweek service, Bible Study... Elle, I don't know how we did this, except by the grace of God.   And my precious children were with me all the way.   We literally 'lived' in that Church.     I still cherish every moment of it.  God was training me to Minister.    No regrets.


----------

